# HMS Tuning TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Matt Grey TT RS by HMS Tuning with HMS Performance Update 309KW/420PS, 620Nm of torque. 










Exhaust pictures. 


























*Exhaust movie soon.*


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Incredibly clean install...nice setup....let us hear it!!!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that look like two of four exhaust pipes are muffled and the other two not?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JimInSF said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like two of four exhaust pipes are muffled and the other two not?


 Yep, the two outside pipes are valve regulated. 
When they are closed the exhaust use the muffler.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Now that is a slick exhaust setup.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man, that looks nice! Let's hear that baby!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Yep, the two outside pipes are valve regulated.
> When they are closed the exhaust use the muffler.


 If you look closely, it appears it is always running through the muffler. The valves open up another route but the muffler route is still in the flow.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> If you look closely, it appears it is always running through the muffler. The valves open up another route but the muffler route is still in the flow.


 
I meant to say: When the valve's are closed the exhaust *only* use the muffler.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

SICK!!!!! 

I want it!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

R5T said:


> *Exhaust movie soon.*


 Wow! Please post a video with acoustics of this as soon as possible!


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

it's fine to have the muffler still allowed to flow. why block it off? exhaust will always take the path of least resistance.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/LG63byrF3pM


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, sounds pretty good. Did you listen to that S5 video? Holy crap, LOL!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Wow, sounds pretty good. Did you listen to that S5 video? Holy crap, LOL!


The S5 was pretty good until I watched the RS5 video


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So not liking the TT RS exhaust then. 
It's only S5 this and RS5 that.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No that's one of the best sounding exhausts yet but the RS5 is just insane.


----------



## Jet jockey (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw the rs5 video when it first came out. Holy **** I think I came in my pants when heard that exhaust the first time. I had to go out and drive one after seeing that. I must say after driving the rs5 a couple of times now I could easily own one just for he syndrome of that v8


----------

